# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Alone Together, Tove Kjellmark, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Tove Kjellmark

----------


## Airicist

Alone Together short documentation before installed.
August 11, 2014




> Alone Together is a new public art commission for Stockholm Central Station. A mimicking and talking sculpture in bronze that randomly catches live tweets from Stockholm and speaks them out loud. The digital public room gets a body and a voice.

----------


## Airicist

Alone Together (Installed, documentation from Stockholm Railway Station)
January 24, 2015




> A creaking bronze sculpture catches live tweets from the citizens of Stockholm and gleefully recites them aloud. In this way random, anonymous, public chatter finds its body and voice. Installed Jan 2015 in the big entrance of Stockholm railway station. Handmade in bronze.
> 
> Made in collaboration with Yours and with financial aid from Pernod Ricard Sweden AB

----------


## Airicist

Alone Together
February 10, 2015




> "People of all ages were drawn to Alone Together – many were charmed, some confused, others delighted. And then someone took it into their head to break it.
> 
> I put something into the world and I then observed how people reacted to it. In the process I learned something about the interaction between my intentions, the realisation of my intentions, and how people react to this fragile, but feisty bronze creature that emerged from my workshop.
> 
> It is as if one can learn about fear and intolerance by introducing alien artefacts into everyday spaces and routines."
> 
> Alone Together, project description:
> 
> A mechanical and speaking bronze sculpture designed with inspiration from a smaller model in plastic. The model is a stripped and hacked electronic toy that Tove Kjellmark previously exhibited at LEAP in Berlin, after an Art Hack event. The bronze sculpture describes both a constant flow of the city, and also creates a unique type of spoken digital poetry that captures the viewer with its short and concise messages. You can take part of it for a few seconds or you can stay and become entranced by an endless stream of information. This work is unique in that it is a robotized bronze sculpture that, through movement and words, is controlled by the public via social media. The piece is something of a digital exorcism of the traditional sculpture. The digital public space becomes embodied in a physical public space. The sculpture was unveiled January 21 2015 in the large hall of the Stockholm Central Station where thousands of people pass by every day on their way to their destinations.
> ...

----------

